# Can you keep ferrets indoors?



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Hiya,
Im in the very beginning stages of thinking about getting a couple of ferrets, but Im not a massive fan of outdoor pets.
I used to think you could only keep bunnies and guineas outdoors in hutches but discovered that wasn't true and we now have 3 guineas who live indoors in a big cage and go outside on the grass for munchies and a run around!
I was wondering if you can keep ferrets in the same way? In say a big indoor cage and then let them out to run around and play in the house or is this a no go?

Thanks guys!
Jess


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

You can let them roam the house as long as you keep a close eye on them... I'd personally keep them outdoors. I have kept them both in and out and found they looked happier and healthier out. Needless to say the room they lived in smelled awful lol


----------



## clangercrazy (Apr 20, 2009)

*indoor ferrets*

I have 2 ferrets that are kept indoors, no problems at all. Male is neutered so barely any smell, clean poop out twice a day, clean whole cage and wash all bedding weekly and keep room well ventilated (ie, open windows whenever we are in) and the smell is hardly noticeable (unless one of them skunks.....lol) Mine get the run of half of the downstairs of our bungalow 3 times a day, so loads of exercise! I don't think it really matters whether they are kept indoors or out. Personal preference really.
:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes but i wouldnt reccomend it. They do have an aroma but the worst thing is they get everywhere and will trash everyting. They are orse than kids. Try to imagine what would happen to your living room if you left a group of 3yr old loose for half an hour and thats what they will get up to. Mine were in the plant pots digging opening cupboards and emptying them, pulling out all my dvds, scratching holes in my sofa....and that was just for starters then they learnt they could climb!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Yes but i wouldnt reccomend it. They do have an aroma but the worst thing is they get everywhere and will trash everyting. They are orse than kids. Try to imagine what would happen to your living room if you left a group of 3yr old loose for half an hour and thats what they will get up to. Mine were in the plant pots digging opening cupboards and emptying them, pulling out all my dvds, scratching holes in my sofa....and that was just for starters then they learnt they could climb!!


 

I totally agree with you. They are absolute hooligans:gasp:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Also I have found that outside ferrets do seem healthier in the long term following the natural cycle of the seasons and temperatures.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree with you. They are absolute hooligans:gasp:


 
didnt one on fenwomens climb up her chimney and onto her roof?:lol2:
i couldnt have them indoors becuse of the smell.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rach666 said:


> didnt one on fenwomens climb up her chimney and onto her roof?:lol2:
> i couldnt have them indoors becuse of the smell.


 
Yeah I think so, When I had my 13 neutered ones they lived in a huge aviary but whenedw we brought them inside(in twos) you could certainly tell they had been indoors:whistling2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Long time a go a so called friend of mine kept ferrets in their flat & it stank to high heaven, and when you went to visit them in the summer when its really warm/hot ewwwwwwwwww did it pong.


----------

